# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Καλωδιο JTag

## aser

Φταχνω το συγκεκριμενο jtag για να επαναφερο των δορυφορικο δεκτη μετα απο αποτυχημενη αναβαθμιση, το θεμα ειναι οτι με εχει μπερδεψει η συνδεσμολογια της παραλληλης υποδοχης που συνδεεται με τον η/υ το νουμερο 14 στο βυσμα που εχω αγορασει βρισκεται στο νουμερο 25 ενω το 25 στο 14 δηλ αναποδα. Ειναι ορθογραφικο λαθος η παλια τα βυσματα ηταν ετσι; αν προχωρεσο θα προκυψει προβλημα;

----------


## gsmaster

Έχεις πάρει αντίθετο βύσμα. Αν έχεις πάρει αρσενικό, πάνε πάρε το θηλυκό του, αν έχεις θυληκό πάνε πάρε το αρσενικό του.

----------


## aser

Μαλλον δεν καταλαβες καλα τι θελω να πω, στο σχεδιο αν προσεξεις το 14 ειναι ακριβως στην απο κατω σειρα των ακιδων, ενω στο βυσμα ειναι εκει που στο σχεδιο ειναι το 25. Το βυσμα που πηρα ειναι το σωστο αρσενικο αλλα τα νουμερα η στο σχεδιο, η στο βυσμα ειναι λαθος. Ποιο ειναι το σωστο πως θα προχωρεσο;

----------


## TeslaCoil

με μια προχειρη αναζητιση βρικα οτι

http://www.rafal.waw.pl/wynalazki/porty/

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/kb....article&k=1662

http://members.cox.net/jkemege/lapcounter.html

ισως πρεπει να κοιταξεις το βησμα σου καλυτερα

με καποιο μεγενθητικο φακο κατω απο απλετο φως
εχει κατι νουμερακια επανω λογικα
κοιτα και με πολυμετρο τι παει που  :Smile:  για ψυλολογικους λογους

μετα πες μας

αν δεν εχεις διορθωσει την εικονα εχεις δικιο αν ναι τοτε εισαι λαθος

----------


## leosedf

Ενα καλό site για αυτά είναι το http://www.pinouts.ru

----------


## gsmaster

> Μαλλον δεν καταλαβες καλα τι θελω να πω, στο σχεδιο αν προσεξεις το 14 ειναι ακριβως στην απο κατω σειρα των ακιδων, ενω στο βυσμα ειναι εκει που στο σχεδιο ειναι το 25. Το βυσμα που πηρα ειναι το σωστο αρσενικο αλλα τα νουμερα η στο σχεδιο, η στο βυσμα ειναι λαθος. Ποιο ειναι το σωστο πως θα προχωρήσω;



Ναι κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θέλεις να πεις. Σε αυτού του τύπου τους κοννέκτορες απο αρσενικό σε θυληκό είναι ανάποδα η αρίθμιση στα pin τους. Δες το και εδώ http://www.nullmodem.com/DB-25.htm

----------


## aser

Τελικα το σχεδιο δεν δουλεψε, μου φαινεται σαν να ειχες δικαιο με τα pins που ειναι αναποδα.

παλι καλα που δεν καηκε τιποτα απο το pc η των δεκτη.

κουραστηκαν τα νευρα μου  :Evil or Very Mad:  , αυριο παλι, σας ευχαριστω για της απαντησης.   :Smile:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Τελικα το σχεδιο δεν δουλεψε, μου φαινεται σαν να ειχες δικαιο με τα pins που ειναι αναποδα.
> 
> παλι καλα που δεν καηκε τιποτα απο το pc η των δεκτη.
> 
> κουραστηκαν τα νευρα μου  , αυριο παλι, σας ευχαριστω για της απαντησης.



τι το θές το ολοκληρωμένο πάρε μία ιδέα απο εδώ: 

http://www.geocities.com/panos_panop...100_yumatu.doc

πάντως δουλεύει και σε άλλους δέκτες.

----------


## aser

> τι το θές το ολοκληρωμένο πάρε μία ιδέα απο εδώ: 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/panos_panop...100_yumatu.doc
> 
> πάντως δουλεύει και σε άλλους δέκτες.



Φιλε σε ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο αλλα το εχω δει και αυτο αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανει για των VisionNet FCIS 7000 Combo γιατι αν δεις στο site Hellasat θα δεις οτι η ποιο πολυ χρησιμοποιουν το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο που εβαλα ποιο πανω. Το δικο σου το εχεις δοκιμασει σε δεκτη που εχω εγω;

----------


## gsmaster

Άμα θέλεις να το κάνεις πρόχειρα να δουλέψει βάλε καλωδιάκια απο πιν σε πιν στα σωστά όμως νούμερα του κοννέκτορα.

----------


## aser

Μετα απο αρκετη σκεψη αποφασισα να φτιαξω ιδιο καλωδιο σαν αυτο που μου προτεινες. Ο η/υ με των δεκτη επικοινωνουσαν το προγραμμα το εβλεπε το τσιπ κτλ, αλλα φλας δεν εγινε, οσες φορες και να περνουσα το αρχειο ο δεκτης στο τελος μου εβγαζε στην οθονη των αριθμο της εκδοσης  και εμενε εκει. 

Πολυ σπαστικο ειναι παντως   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

αυριο παλι σας ευχαριστω παντως.  :Wink:

----------

